# General Discussion > Opinions >  Gender: advantage and disadvantage

## misa.j

What are good things about being a man or a woman from your own point of view? Did you ever wish that you were opposite gender? 

I've wished I were a man lots of times in my life for more physical strength, authoritative appearance, decisiveness and logical thinking. Some of the things you can change by training, but I believe that there are fundamental differences between man and woman that you can do nothing about. 
Good things about being a woman for me are having a flexiblity and patience in relation to others. 

I have a feeling that many women have wished being a man, but I'm not sure about other way. You can answer that in poll.
I thought it would be interesting to have a discussion about very basic thing.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

As a small child I wished to be a boy. I wanted to take woodwork at school instead of sewing! I cut my hair very short and wore boy's clothes. I liked climbing trees and riding my bike, and never played with baby dolls.

Now I am still not 'girly', although I like some girly things like jewellery, cute things and glitter! Being a woman suits me fine, but if I was single I might feel different. I have someone around to do the heavy and messy work!

----------


## MeAndroo

I'm a guy, and have never wished any different. My parents were always stricter with my sister, even through high school. I feel like guys typically get away with more of pretty much everything, from sex to crude jokes to not wearing makeup to having many fewer accessories to lug around at any given time (though the Japanese/Euro trend of man-bags certainly seems to be finding its way to the US). We don't have to have long phone conversations with friends, impress other guys with our clothes, or notice minor differences in friends' appearances. 

That said, it's tough to gauge how much behavior is inherent and how much is just social pressure.

The mindsets of the sexes can be so different, it's difficult to even accurately imagine being a girl for me.

----------


## AllMakesCombined

lol.. everyone wants to be a man. I guess we can't all be superior. (kidding)

I'm going to guess the ladies' point of view here if I might. Was the moment you wish you were a man during menstruation or pregnancy?

----------


## Ma Cherie

:Blush:  There have been several occasions when I wished I was man. And I wished I was a certain type of man, too. :Cool:  

I would be a really handsome man who has lots of money and travels all around the world. I would be suave to women and try to seduce with my charm and they would fall victim to my advances. I would wear designer suits and have taste in the finer things in life.  :Bluush:

----------


## AllMakesCombined

> There have been several occasions when I wished I was man. And I wished I was a certain type of man, too. 
> I would be a really handsome man who has lots of money and travels all around the world. I would be suave to women and try to seduce with my charm and they would fall victim to my advances. I would wear designer suits and have taste in the finer things in life.



Well, I'm a man, and have also wished I was that man as well. In fact, I'm working on it. I should have that accomplished in aother 10-15 years. Would you like me to take your name down for when it finally happens?  :Smiling:

----------


## Dutch Baka

> There have been several occasions when I wished I was man.



I know what you are thinking :Blush:

----------


## Frank D. White

I decided women around the world have a much tougher life then men. It seems they are abused & downtrodden in small ways and sometimes, terrible ways. I can only treat 1 woman as a queen, my wife, but, I try to be nice to every female I come in contact with. Our world couldn't exist without them, and probably most men would die without them taking care of us so well. SOOO, even though I would not want to be a woman (would never be good enough), I sure do respect and love them all!

Frank

 :Sou ka:

----------


## Ma Cherie

> I know what you are thinking


What was I thinking about?  :Poh:

----------


## CC1

well...I for one am thankful that I am a man...I can pee standing up! (Although I've seen a couple of women do that too!)

----------


## Carlson

no matter what any women says.. a man will always be better at almost anything..

----------


## Maciamo

Looks like quite a lot of women want to be men, but never the opposite. lol

----------


## MeAndroo

There are times I've thought about certain advantages a woman might have, but rarely have I wanted to be one.

For example, women get into clubs/parties/bars easier and faster. But in those places, they have a tougher time dealing with the opposite sex in terms of come ons and the like.

Women are more likely to be paid for on a date. In those instances, though, they have a tougher decision to make regarding what follows the date in terms of sex etc. Most guys would go as far as they could get.

----------


## Mycernius

From what I can gather the only thing a man wants that a woman has got are breasts. That way he can play with them all day and not get any smacked hands. Along with having the ability to give himself blowjobs then nothing would ever get done by men. :Laughing:

----------


## misa.j

> Looks like quite a lot of women want to be men, but never the opposite.


I know! What's up with that? 
Guys, you don't know what you are missing.  :Wink:   :Blush:  



> My parents were always stricter with my sister, even through high school.


I was so jealous of my brother growing up. He could always stay out later thatn I could, could get an apartment when he was in school while I had to stay in a dorm. Now I understand why, though.

----------


## Kinsao

Well, I am very happy to be a woman.  :Smug: 

I was always a tomboy, but my parents were cool with that, so I wasn't stopped from doing 'boyish' stuff. I was more like my father than mother, so, we shared a lot of similar likes and hobbys. Of course, being a girl I had the advantage that no one would look at me strangely when I begin to experiment with makeup. 

I'm quite strong, so I don't find problems living alone with heavy lifting. (Apart from moving my washing machine long distance - I needed help with that!) If something really is too heavy to lift with your own full strength, there is usually some way you can use your brain to figure out a way round it, with some leverage. 

Maybe I have something of 'masculine' mindset?  :Doubt:   :Worried:  I'm quite logical, and focused, and extremely bad at multi-tasking, which women are 'supposed' to be good at.  :Okashii:  (Incidentally, I inputted a stretch of text into the 'gender determiner' site that someone posted as a link in one of the chit-chat threads as a laugh, and it fixed me as 'male' from my writing... XDD)

I'd like to be a bit taller, for reaching, but I'm a short-ass anyway, so being a taller woman would be just fine by me. Also, there are advantages in being a short woman - you don't have to worry that your partner might be shorter than you (well - not often, lol), whereas some men feel awkward with a woman taller than them. Plus they can see down your top easier. 
........
(Did I just say that?!?  :Shocked:   :Laugh out loud:  )

So, yeah, I like being a woman.  :Smiling: 
The only reason I would change, is not to have periods.  :Okashii: 
And, if I could have 2 lives, I'd like to have second life as a man, just to know what it is like.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> The only reason I would change, is not to have periods.


Amen to that!

----------


## Maciamo

> The only reason I would change, is not to have periods.


But men have them all the time (well, depending on their libido).  :Poh:  That's why they tend to have a tougher adolescence (again, depends on precocity, hormonal levels and personal sensibilities), but they also get used to it more quickly, and end up being generally more emotionally stable as adults.  :Poh:

----------


## No-name

As a man, I think many things in my life are easier. I don't think I could handle the whole womanhood thing.

----------


## silver angel

I think..that if I woke up as a man...I'd try to cut it off in fear that an alien was eating me. C:
To be honest, I didn't see an actual nude man until my first drawing class in September...
Anyways, besides the whole "havin' a period", I don't mind being a girl. I like shiny things, pretty things, funny things and guys. I love guys. (certain types) I think if I was a guy, I'd be the most flamboyant one ever.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> But men have them all the time (well, depending on their libido).  That's why they tend to have a tougher adolescence (again, depends on precocity, hormonal levels and personal sensibilities), but they also get used to it more quickly, and end up being generally more emotionally stable as adults.


So men spend a week out of every month crying for no reason, with sore breasts, mouth ulcers, greasy skin and hair and an aching back, and then another week bleeding, with the first couple of days of intense abdominal cramps that are sometimes so bad you can barely get out of bed?  :Okashii:

----------


## Kinsao

> So men spend a week out of every month crying for no reason, with sore breasts, mouth ulcers, greasy skin and hair and an aching back, and then another week bleeding, with the first couple of days of intense abdominal cramps that are sometimes so bad you can barely get out of bed?


I've got to admit I'm extremely lucky on that front, not suffering from any of the things Tsuyoiko mentions.  :Smug: 

I'd still rather be without them, though.  :Okashii:

----------


## misa.j

> As a man, I think many things in my life are easier.


You do? By just seeing men, I sometimes wonder about that. It seems to me that men are more pressured with more responsibilities or higher expectation than women. 

Some men are very capable and handle them gracefully which I admire, but I've seen men who would get so deffensive about little things.

----------


## RockLee

> I like shiny things, pretty things


So do raven.  :Poh:  

I don't wish to be a woman forever, but I wish I could be one for a day.I would like to know how women experience things and think about guys and sex  :Poh:  
And yes, I could fondle my bewbs all day long...teehee  :Blush:

----------


## Nicky

I have penis envy. But only because I wish I could (drunkenly) write my name in the snow.

It would be nice to be a guy, that way I wouldn't have to deal with annoying females insisting that I'm crazy for not wanting kids. I don't know... the prospect of pushing an eight pound baby through my loins isn't very appealing to me.

I do, however, Enjoy having boobies. I'd choose my boobies over having a penis anyday.

----------


## GoldCoinLover

Guess I'm the only one...

Well, I won't be a man and not admit I never wanted to be a women. It's funny women can say they wanted to be a man, and get away with it, and men can't.

Sometimes I do wish I was a women. My main problem is hating myself. I feel that if I'm a women, I'd be able to sense people better, and handle emotional and interpersonal relationships better. Women, from birth (Remember, it's nature not nurture, people) are designed this way.

I've come up with my own theory why some women may like the "bad boys." Bad boys may be more likly to take risks. When we hunted for food, I think that men who were more likely to take more risks were more likely to also bring food back to the home, for the other people to enjoy. Thus, more risks (at least back then) = more food, and that means more survival, and more reproduction.

----------


## No-name

I grew up with four of my sisters and they never seemed very happy. I never wanted to be one of them.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> I don't know... the prospect of pushing an eight pound baby through my loins isn't very appealing to me.


How old are you, if you don't mind my asking? I felt the same way until I turned 30 ...

----------


## nurizeko

Sometimes ive wondered if the female me would have been f$%&ing HAWT!, but apart from that, no, though i did dream once that i woke up as a girl.  :Relieved:  

And occassionaly in dreams i will be in the perspective and role of a female, even though i am not female, nor is the character really me.


I enjoy the primative vulgarity of manhood too much to be a woman, all those cosmetics, stupid clothes, periods, the inability to have normal proper friendships through my teens (i have a sister, oh i know how they can backstab each other) the pain in every sense of pregnancy, having to put up with a mans primitive vulgarity (i like it more when its my own) my things suddenly being up for grabs to my sister and mother and every other female relative, never being able to have a real friendship with a bloke without him or me thinking about sex, and estrogen sponsored life-long *****-fest from a pimple on my arse that just wont go away to why clouds always have to be white and boring (over-exagiration, but women do love to complain!).

lol :Relieved:  

In comparison being a bloke is simple, you wake up, eat, do things, eat, wash, have sex if avaliable, sleep, repeat.  :Poh:

----------


## nurizeko

> How old are you, if you don't mind my asking? I felt the same way until I turned 30 ...


30 is when the biological clock's alarm goes off and starts screaming as loud as possible "HAVE KIDS! HAVE KIDS! HAVE KIDS! OMFG!!!11!11 HAAAAAVVVVEEEEEE KKKKIIIIIIIDDDDDSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Lol, sorry, poor attempt at humour.  :Sad:

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> In comparison being a bloke is simple, you wake up, eat, do things, eat, wash, have sex if avaliable, sleep, repeat.


That pretty much describes my life, even though I'm not a bloke  :Poh:  We're not all hormonal freaks you know!  :Poh:  


> 30 is when the biological clock's alarm goes off and starts screaming as loud as possible "HAVE KIDS! HAVE KIDS! HAVE KIDS! OMFG!!!11!11 HAAAAAVVVVEEEEEE KKKKIIIIIIIDDDDDSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> Lol, sorry, poor attempt at humour.


It may be a poor attempt at humour, but it is an accurate portrayal of my situation!  :Poh:

----------


## Kinsao

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: 
I would have thought it would be natural for most people to at least be a little curious about what it would be like to be the opposite sex. 

I mean, I like being a woman, but if I could have 2 lifes, I'd like one of each.

----------


## Nicky

> How old are you, if you don't mind my asking? I felt the same way until I turned 30 ...


I just turned 20 this January. I hope I can escape the whole biological clock thing.  :Poh:

----------


## Clawn

I'm perfectly happy being my normal, male, self. :Wavey:  

Although I sometimes wonder what it would be like being one of the opposite sex, I'd rather not have to experience it. As much for the physical and psychological reasons as for the cultural reasons. Most girls can't be a wrestler and not get a lot of attention, wrestling being a male dominated sport. ^_^

----------


## 大きいアメリカ人

Women have easier lives (child birth aside anyway), but they cant be cool, and they cant dress and act how they want, and get away with it. Thats something only a man can do, which is why being a man pwnz.

I mean, I can get up outta bed, slip on my shoes and go into town, no one pays attention to me. If a woman did the same thing they would think she was lowly, or dirty.

I dont make the rules, I just observe them... I know other countries arent like this, Japan for instance, but being a frizzy slob and looking ghetto is cool in the states. (Doesnt usually apply for women though)

----------


## misa.j

> Women have easier lives (child birth aside anyway), but they cant be cool, and they cant dress and act how they want, and get away with it.


Oooh, sure we can. 
I'm sure you know a lot of women who can and don't look dirty.

----------


## MeAndroo

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by 傫AJl
> Women have easier lives (child birth aside anyway), but they cant be cool, and they cant dress and act how they want, and get away with it.
> Oooh, sure we can.
> I'm sure you know a lot of women who can and don't look dirty.


Those are actually the kind of women I prefer. If I'm going to be comfortable in my own skin, regardless of societal pressures, then I want her to be as well.

On topic, I can't help but wonder if the age-old "guy should make the first move" thing is on its way out. There are certainly many females who take initiative these days, but I still run into women who feel like they shouldn't have to be the ones to take the risk. Sort of a cushy position, so to simply sit back and shoot down those that don't meet "qualifications," with the ability to move first if they so choose.

----------


## 大きいアメリカ人

> Oooh, sure we can. 
> I'm sure you know a lot of women who can and don't look dirty.


No, lol I honestly dont.

----------


## Haru-san`sTeiraa

I like being a girl better because we can have the joys and pains of giving
birth,whereas a man cannot...A man will never know what it feels like to
know something so beautiful could come from yourself,I won`t have
that joy for a while,but I have plenty of time!and for periods get some of those patches that warm up and put them on your stomache,it`ll help with the cramps!

----------


## 大きいアメリカ人

Babies arent beautiful, there just babies. (aka a burdan)

----------


## nurizeko

> I like being a girl better because we can have the joys and pains of giving
> birth,whereas a man cannot...A man will never know what it feels like to
> know something so beautiful could come from yourself,I won`t have
> that joy for a while,but I have plenty of time!and for periods get some of those patches that warm up and put them on your stomache,it`ll help with the cramps!


Wrong, you only provide half the genetic material to create a baby, your future husband (hopefully) will be providing the other half, so it is as much a mans baby as a womans, your view, though disagreeable, is an old idea, which is luckily on its way out.

And if we must take this into pregnancy, it is true that the baby is inside you instead of the father, but, unless you can somehow work durring your pregnancy, it will be your husband providing the food, looking after you, and yeah, at birth, the husband is there with the wife in most cases these-days.

Basically along with his required half share of genetic material, your husband, should be the one supporting you, so, we may not carry the unborn children ourselves but we are anything but un-involved with pregnancy.

Its certainly not the heavily pregnant woman who waddles out in her pajamas to the local store to buy food for her late-night strange urges.  :Relieved:

----------


## Kinsao

> Women have easier lives (child birth aside anyway), but they cant be cool,


Cheers mate.  :Okashii:   :Boxing: 




> and they cant dress and act how they want, and get away with it.


Wanna bet?  :Evil: 




> I mean, I can get up outta bed, slip on my shoes and go into town, no one pays attention to me. If a woman did the same thing they would think she was lowly, or dirty.


You mean I _shouldn't_ go to the store in my pajamas when I've forgotten to get milk? But I'm sure no one actually notices!  :Worried:   :Giggle:

----------

